# Woodworkers Journal - February 2009 issue



## Fish22 (Nov 16, 2009)

I am looking for the folding outfeed table plan in the February 2009 issue of Woodworkers Journal. I went to their website and it said sold out.

Thanks 
Bryan


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

Ill look for.it.


----------

